# Megaminx A perm + Alg



## JianhanC (Jan 8, 2011)

> R' L+ U2 R' F' R U'2 R' F R3
> 
> MF8 Type II
> 
> PB is 1.31 btw.



I found the inverse of this alg from BingLiang Li's video, and I really liked that. But soon after I needed a clockwise one so I just inverted that. At first I didn't really like it because of the F'. But I sort of discovered a new fingertrick for it, and it actually turned out to be a nicer A perm than the one I found in the beginning. If someone else has found and used this alg first, I'm sorry. I haven't seen this one anywhere else yet. Balint Bodor uses a different one from another AUF. Credits to him that I found out how to execute this alg really nice!

Hope you guys like it


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2011)

http://sites.google.com/site/permuteramera/cases/mushroom

Here is where you can get FULL OLL and PLL for megaminx.


----------

